# Cateye Strada Wireless



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

I am looking at getting the Cateye Strada wireless in White, I found em on ebay for 41.95.

I was wondering if there are any other recommendations for that price range?


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

New to MB said:


> I am looking at getting the Cateye Strada wireless in White, I found em on ebay for 41.95.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any other recommendations for that price range?


I have the Cat Eye Micro Wireless. The computer is great, the only issue is with the bar set-up (which I came here to post about).

Make sure whatever computer you chose, has auto start. You will appreciate it.


----------



## SHWELL (May 7, 2008)

The Strada has autostart. I just got one off of Ebay as well at the price listed. I have had it for a little over a week and it works fine. Setup was a bit on the frustrating side, but once I figured out that the battery was dead or installed backwards it was great. One button function makes it ez to use while riding. 

The only complaint i have is the size, but I think that is strictly a limiting factor because of my limited eyesight. As well as a lack of backlight. But for the price it is a great unit.


----------



## snoroqc (May 6, 2005)

http://www.outsideoutfitters.com/p-7154-cat-eye-strada-wireless-cycling-computer.aspx
38.88


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok I have an install question, should the sensor and the magnet be in the middle of the spokes, towards the outside, the inside, what....I want to make sure the Strada Wireless is accurate.


----------



## SHWELL (May 7, 2008)

I think it says 700 mm away from the display unit. I do not remember the exact install specs. I will see if I still have the instruction paperwork and let you know shortly.


EDIT, I meant to type 70mm not 700 mm


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

I have the paper and it says closest to the rim as possible. I would have thought the sensor should be in the middle of the spokes not the edge.


----------



## SHWELL (May 7, 2008)

You are right, I am looking at it right now. In order fo it to get an accurate reading on the rotations it has to be towards the outer portion of the rim. And also that low would def take it too far from the display unit for it to get an accurate signal from the sensor. 

I placed mine as high up as I could, right below the seals on my front fork. It is gonna take some adjusting to get it just right, so do not tighten the zip ties until you have it at the right position. I put a very thin bead of silicone behind the attachment piece so it had some extra security if the Zip Ties snapped, but it is not necessary.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

SHWELL said:


> You are right, I am looking at it right now. In order fo it to get an accurate reading on the rotations it has to be towards the outer portion of the rim. And also that low would def take it too far from the display unit for it to get an accurate signal from the sensor.
> 
> I placed mine as high up as I could, right below the seals on my front fork. It is gonna take some adjusting to get it just right, so do not tighten the zip ties until you have it at the right position. I put a very thin bead of silicone behind the attachment piece so it had some extra security if the Zip Ties snapped, but it is not necessary.


That is a great idea, the silicone. I have lots of zip ties and will keep some in my camelbak also. didyou actually measure your tire or was your size listed on the sheet. Mine is not 26+2.25 so I am going to measure it ASAP. I am also putting mine as high up on the fork as possible.

I went with the white how about you?


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

She should be on tonight...I found a bell for $20 that my wife loved (this is the important part), it shows her how many calories she has burned while riding, as well as the usual, stuff, and has like the blue glo like watches have for at night. Hers is on mine will be tonight!


----------



## SHWELL (May 7, 2008)

I also went with the white. And my Wheel /Tire size was on the chart.. I think the number I used was 2050. 

The silicone idea was a bad experience type of idea.. I lost a sensor once, and did not notice it was gone until I got home that nite. The Silicone gives just the extra security to keep things in place, and it is ez to remove when I change bikes/parts. A bead of Epoxy would be a bit better, but def a more permanent addition.


----------



## New to MB (Dec 31, 2008)

got mine all dialed in I love it tire came to 2110


----------



## MartyL76 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Cateye Strada RD100 wired*

I have a question I need some help with, I just received a Cateye Strada from my wife for Fathers Day and I am new to these. Can someone tell me if the magnet and sensor go closer to the hub of the wheel or as far out as it can go? Thanks


----------

